# pike island hog 4/2



## stacman (May 26, 2010)

Caught a real nice 29 1/2in hog wading below the dam Saturday evening. Chartreuse floaters behind 3/8oz barrel weights. We finished with 14 total nothing else of any size. It sure felt good after that long winter


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats !


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice, what was it??


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Dred said:


> Nice, what was it??


 I'm guessing Saugeye or Walleye.


----------



## stacman (May 26, 2010)

It was a walleye my pb 9lbs, the rest where saugers


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

stacman, no pic? 29-1/2" thats a trophy eye!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

My trophy is a 10 1/2lbr. 31in. hawg from Erie.


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I didnt know this thread was about fish or fishing in Lake Erie. I thought this was in the Ohio River forum and it was about the fish he caught in the Ohio River at Pike Island. 

That is a real nice fish one to be proud of.


----------

